# Morgantown Toy Car Extravanganza II



## resindude (Feb 13, 2009)

If you missed last year's show, you don't want to miss this one. It includes slot cars, die cast, models, and racing memorabilia...plus a special ECHORR super stock race. Details are available on their site. 

When - December 11, 2011
10:00 am to 2:00 pm
Where - Holiday Inn
6170 Morgantown Rd.
Morgantown, PA

Admission - $5.00
Early birds at 8:30 am $10

Check out the new Resindude website: www.resindude.com


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll be there, wouldn't miss it for my own funeral!


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey Rick - good to see you made it to Hobbytalk - the show last year was great & I'm sure this year's will be even better...

kevin


----------



## resindude (Feb 13, 2009)

*Update: Morgantown Toy Car Extravaganza II*

Hello friends,
Well, it's less than 2 months to go till the Morgantown Toy Car Extravaganza II ! The show is shaping up very nicely. At last year's show we had over 200 people come thru the door.(not counting vendors). This year our goal is to have 300 attendees. We have been getting the word out thru hobby websites and the distribution of fliers. Our newspaper ads will be sent out in the next month. 

Last year, we received many compliments on the quality and variety of vendors who participated. 
With your help we can make this the one show that no hobbyist wants to miss! Given the interest in this show, space is filling up quickly. So please reserve your tables early. Remember, as our way of showing our appreciation to you, we will again have a drawing for all vendors who register and pay by November 11. This year 2 lucky vendors will receive a full refund for the price of one table!

Back by popular demand is the night before the show get together at Shady Maple Smorgasbord. Its good PA Dutch cooking, along with just about anything you could dream of, at a decent price. The only problem is you won't have enough room to try everything...especially the desserts. [Tom can't wait to get more beans ;-) ]

Please note that the Holiday Inn is offering rooms at a discount rate to any vendors. You can make your own reservations by calling 610-286-3000, and just mention you are there for the show.

Any questions, please feel free to email us at "[email protected]" or call us at 717-445-5448 evenings (if you don't get us, please leave a message and we will get back to you).
Thanks,
Rick & Felicia Swavely
"Resindude"


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

will be there, have no fear.


----------



## Chaqar (Nov 17, 2010)

*Update: Morgantown Toy Car Extravaganza II*

Hello friends,
With just over a month to go this show is shaping up to be another great one! With some of the finest vendors gathered in one place - slot cars, die cast, models, racing memorabilia. If you missed last year's show you don't want to miss this one. No matter where you're coming from it's worth the trip.
The show is on Sunday, December 11 at the Morgantown (PA) Holiday Inn from 10am to 2pm.
Some vendor space is still available. We are especially looking for a few more large scale slot car vendors. Anybody interested, let us know.
Hope to see you there!
Any questions contact "[email protected]".


----------

